# Guardrail necessary?



## bpiper (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi,
I am in the design phase of an overhaul of my carport and house entry. I'm thinking of converting the walkway pictured below into a planting bed since I'll be getting rid of the access here to the backyard. The bed would lie between the post and the concrete retaining wall. The carport parking area is to the left of the post. 

Any thoughts on whether I need to keep a guardrail there if the drop-off will be separated from the carport walking surface by a 33" planted buffer? Wood steps to the right of the retaining wall is the current entrance to the house which will be relocated as well.

Thank you for any help!

Brett


----------



## ICE (Jun 25, 2016)

R312.1.1 Where required. Guards shall be located along
open-sided walking surfaces, including stairs, ramps and
landings, that are located more than 30 inches (762 mm)
measured vertically to the floor or grade below at any
point within 36 inches (914 mm) horizontally to the edge
of the open side. Insect screening shall not be considered
as a guard.

R312.1.2 Height. Required guards at open-sided walking
surfaces, including stairs, porches, balconies or landings,
shall be not less than 42 inches (1067 mm) high measured
vertically above the adjacent walking surface,

R312.1.3 Opening limitations. Required guards shall not
have openings from the walking surface to the required
guard height which allow passage of a sphere 4 inches
(102 mm) in diameter.


----------



## bpiper (Jun 25, 2016)

Appreciate it...thank you


----------



## ICE (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm not so sure that I would remove the sidewalk around the post footing...and then disturb the soil....and then get it all wet.

There is also a school of thought that since the space involved is outside, the code sections do not apply.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jun 29, 2016)

It's a little hard to determine exactly what is what from that one picture, but at first blush, I wouldn't require it.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 29, 2016)

bpiper said:


> Hi,
> I am in the design phase of an overhaul of my carport and house entry. I'm thinking of converting the walkway pictured below into a planting bed since I'll be getting rid of the access here to the backyard. The bed would lie between the post and the concrete retaining wall. The carport parking area is to the left of the post.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether I need to keep a guardrail there if the drop-off will be separated from the carport walking surface by a 33" planted buffer? Wood steps to the right of the retaining wall is the current entrance to the house which will be relocated as well.
> ...


Guard not required
Wood post/column should have standoff


----------

